# petamine



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

one of our local breeders here in town droped bye and gave me some petamine trust me i am not going to use this stuff i asked her what it is for she said when she had birds that would not breed she would add this to there food for about 2 weeks then they would breed but personally i would rather them do it the natural way rathen to try and get them to do it from this stuff


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What is petamine?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it,s a powder you add to the food daily for 2-3 weeks wich makes the tiel want to breed


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's a conditioning food. It's not a mood enhancer.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

it actually looks like it would be good for birds, they also have nestling food, adult food for non breed birds and a couple others 


> Petamine Breeding Formula
> 
> * Dietary enrichment product for all adult birds during the breeding cycle
> * High-protein, high-energy formula enhanced with Vitamins A and E to encourage and support breeding
> ...


http://www.wingdom.com/kellogg.htm


Sounds alot like Zupreems Breeding food


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sleek and Sassy Nutritional Diets contain only fresh, clean and naturally nutritious ingredients. No food colorings, oils or fillers are added. Sleek and Sassy Nutritional Diets are formulated to be completely assimulated by your pet, so that it receives the total nutrition it needs.
*Petamine Breeding Formula Contains: * Ground Yellow Corn, Canary Grass Seed, Rape Seed, Casein, Flax Seed, Nyjer Seed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Soy Protein Concentrate, Calcium Carbonate, Wheat Germ Meal, Lettuce Seed, Soybean Meal, Ground Anise Seed, Vegetable Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Steel Cut Oat Groats, Poppy Seed, Cod Liver Oil, Iodized Salt, DL-Methionine, Choline Chloride, Sesame Seed, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, dl-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate (source of Vitamin E), Zinc Oxide, Cholecalciferol (source of Vitamin D3), Manganous Oxide, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (source of Vitamin K), Biotin, Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement.
Stock No: Kpet8oz Wt: 8oz​


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like it might be a good breeding supplement, breeders do need greater nutrition after all.  I know at school there's different pelleted diets for breeders vs maintenance.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

wow i didnt know stuff like that existed. but then again i still dont know much. im trying to learn as much as possible about those little sweety birdies. but anyways that seems like a good idea. even if someone didnt care about the bird breeding the mix has lots a good supllements to it


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok so the suply she gave me i think i,ll add to moonlight and snowflakes food


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It sounds like it might be good for them, at first I thought it was some kind of drug


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

It is a supplement like molting food is for molting. I used to use it for my breeding canaries as a conditioner. You can look it up on the internet if you have doubts. It is safe, not a drug. I would just check to see if it has an expiration date.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> It sounds like it might be good for them, at first I thought it was some kind of drug


First thing that came to mind for me was ketamine which is an anaesthetic drug.


----------

